# Memory error on iMac



## Natobasso (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't have the exact error message to display here, but whenever I turn on my new iMac (see specs below) I get this error message telling me my memory is "bad" and I need to contact a customer service representative. I had memory problems when I first bought the machine and the apple store in my area replaced my ram chip because it was defective. At that time I couldn't even boot from a hardware test cd. 

I have used Disk Warrior and Norton and Disk First Aid to no avail. I have even turned off extensions I know aren't being used and deleted the most recent preference files. Anyone have any idea what to do besides going to an apple store after my warranty has expired? (which I believe it has)

The only thing I can think of that I have been doing differently is playing Diablo I on Battle.net and I wonder if I have been hacked or if I am doing something to compromise my computer. I do not have a firewall but also do not have a static IP address. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 5, 2003)

That message is probably telling you that there is a problem detected in memory, but try reseating all memory first, see if that clears the message. As you have seen, that kind of message is not going to clear up by trying to repair software, and unlikely anything due to 'hacking' or a virus. 'Bad' memory may be simply that: Bad Memory    But try reseating the memory first.  Someone here can give you direction on how to do that if you need help.  Finally, how much memory is installed, have you added any since new?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 5, 2003)

By "reseating" do you mean take it out and put it back in again? If so, the only thing that's been done to the memory is that they replaced the memory chip with a new one (128 upgrade chip for a total of 256). There's only one RAM expansion slot in the new iMac but it's easy to get to, just open up the bottom panel and there it is. 

(thanks for the quick reply)


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 5, 2003)

Nope, there's two, but that requires a so-dimm, and technically voids your warranty.   Yes, that's all that's needed for a reseat. That simple trick can help fix strange memory porblems, and other types of hardware faults.


----------

